# little bit scared



## elliebug (Sep 14, 2011)

so, i did a test this morning cos im a week late and it would appear i'm pregnant  dont know if i should ring DSN today or wait i've upped my thyroxine as instructed but my BS have been all over the place last week or so, will just have to take 1 day at a time and try and sort them out. its the post meal spikes im having trouble with. oh and we're going on holiday in 2 weeks! please someone say something sensible cos im all on my own (OH at work) freaking out a bit!!!!


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Ellie, Phone your DSN, they will be able to advise you. Perhaps phone your GP too and try to get an appointment. Have you been planning to try for a baby, if you don't mind me asking!? If not getting to your doctor to get folic acid supplements on prescription is really important. I hope someone with more experience will be along soon xx


----------



## margie (Sep 14, 2011)

elliebug said:


> so, i did a test this morning cos im a week late and it would appear i'm pregnant  dont know if i should ring DSN today or wait i've upped my thyroxine as instructed but my BS have been all over the place last week or so, will just have to take 1 day at a time and try and sort them out. its the post meal spikes im having trouble with. oh and we're going on holiday in 2 weeks! please someone say something sensible cos im all on my own (OH at work) freaking out a bit!!!!



Call your GP and ask for an appointment or phone consultation. You need if you aren't already take folic acid but the supplement size you need is only available on prescription. 

You could ask the Dr for a referral to the ante-natal clinics and call your DSN too to see if you need an urgent clinic appt. That's what I would do in your situation. However,  I'm sure one of the people currently pregnant will be able to give better advice.


----------



## elliebug (Sep 14, 2011)

it is planned but only been trying since july!! im on folic acid and ive been seen at pre conception clinic and they gave us the go ahead and another appointment for oct, guess i should just ring!!!


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations!  Of course, ring them, it sounds like you have had the best possible start and if you are having a few worries it is worth getting seen sooner than October. Good luck xx


----------



## Monkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations! As others have said, call as soon as you can, and you'll be able to start getting all the support you want and need.

It's scary being pregnant, even if it's planned, and even without diabetes, so don't feel you're alone.


----------



## rachelha (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations, great that it did not take you too long.  I would phone your DSN, as they will want you to start attending an antenatal clinic.  I think it is quite normal for your blood sugars to be all over the place.  Are you keeping a diary of blood sugars, injections, food to try and spot any trends?


----------



## elliebug (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks everyone  have tried to get hold of DSN but no answer, im working thurs fri and mon so will leave a message on monday asking them to ring me, i DON'T want to talk to her whilst at work! rachel, i can't remember when i last kept a diary (i know, i know) so i guess i'd better start. im on a pump and have increased basal by 10% which has so far kept me in single figures. the real test will be when im at work, its really not the best place for close monitoring and regular meals!


----------



## CATMAC (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  I know how you feel, we were only trying since July as well and then you get the result your dreaming of and then its OMG would do i do first. My GP was helpful but did not know about process for diabetics just process for 'normal people' as she said! So I am also waiting to see the specialist at the maternity unit.


----------



## Smit (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations, I am pregnant too!!! We have been ttc for 18 and still in shock. I look forward to sharing this with fellow diabetics. xxx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 14, 2011)

Elliebug, I am crap at keeping diaries too.  I have a bit of a thing about it, but I managed it, most of the time, it whilst ttc and pregnancy.  

Be careful with increasing your basal, you can have a lot of hypos in early pregnancy, keep testing lots.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations Ellie !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2011)

Many congratulations Ellie!


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations Ellie!  xx


----------



## Unicornz (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations Elliebug and OH  hope all goes well for you!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 20, 2011)

Oops! Tis a bit late but CONGRATS!!!! You've beaten me, i feel like the straggler at the end of the 100m sprint!!! LOL!

Hope you've managed to absorb the 'news' and taking care of yourself...like you need the lecture already! Hope your o/h is excited too!
(we had a false start last month, I was 6 days late and got all excited, panicked and put fear of god in o/h and then did a test(neg)...turned out my o/h had come round to the idea, and was more gutted than me about the test! Oh well, there is always this month I suppose)

CONGRATS to Smit too!!!


----------



## elliebug (Sep 20, 2011)

suze, still a bit shocked! im trying my hardest with my levels but they are not behaving!! at least now when you get your +test your oh wont need a week before he can say the word baby or pregnant!!! would you have any use for ovulation tests? i have some spare...


----------

